# Is there an AGS pedigree search?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I love ADGA's pedigree search and I just don't see one on the AGS website. Is there any way to see who the parents of a Nigerian goat are if they're registered with another association? I've had some luck just typing in the sire or dam's name on goggle but I'm having no luck with this particular doe's sire's parents. It's Laun Acres Kiki Wonder Kyle.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

No, I don't think there is, it's frustrating, huh? I think, though that you can request a pedigree from AGS if you contact them...maybe...


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Not at this time. I dropped my AGS membership last year, however, I did ask about that and was informed it would be forthcoming one day. They will offer assistance with pedigree information though. Hope this helps.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

They will provide you with pedigrees if you ask.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------

